# Remove glue from wheel balancing weights- Help Pls!



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking to clean alloys, but have previously had wheel weights attached.

these have been removed but the glue residue is still present in a small rectangle block- whats the best way to remove.

also heavenly stained in parts tried wheel cleaner and iron out but still difficult to remove

thnks


----------



## pyro-son (Dec 12, 2016)

Goo Gone, Tardis, any tar/adhisive remover should move them


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

caramel / toffee wheel


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

pyro-son said:


> Goo Gone, Tardis, any tar/adhisive remover should move them


^^^ This

I used Citrus pro Tar and Glue remover and it worked a treat:thumb:


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

I came across Chizzler a few years ago and I've never found anything better for removing wheel weight glue. Soften the glue with White Spirit and scrape it off with a Chizzler. Won't damage the paint either.
It's also good for scraping off the Double Sided Tape residue left behind after Number Plates have been removed.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chizler-...m=162960872891&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

This isn't a sale of mine or anyone else I know !

Derek


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

AF ObliTarate works well and WD-40 can also work for dissolving glue


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Soak make up pads with the tar/ glue remover and let's it soak in. It's a lot easier to remove it this way


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> I came across Chizzler a few years ago and I've never found anything better for removing wheel weight glue. Soften the glue with White Spirit and scrape it off with a Chizzler. Won't damage the paint either.
> It's also good for scraping off the Double Sided Tape residue left behind after Number Plates have been removed.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chizler-...m=162960872891&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> ...


^^ This. I've got a chizzler and they really are good for what really is just a simple piece of plastic.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> I came across Chizzler a few years ago and I've never found anything better for removing wheel weight glue. Soften the glue with White Spirit and scrape it off with a Chizzler. Won't damage the paint either.
> It's also good for scraping off the Double Sided Tape residue left behind after Number Plates have been removed.
> 
> Derek


I have a big packet of delrin guitar picks which I use for the same.

As for the OP, spray WD40 on the glue and let it soak for 10-15 minutes, it should come off easily.


----------

